# Omaha the Cat Dancer



## Keenan7 (May 23, 2019)

have you read it? it's AWESOME. do you know any other furry erotic comic?


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 15, 2019)

Artwork from Robert Crumb.  Old school hippie stuff.  Not really a series but a number of shorts with different characters, some are furry (Fritz the cat).
Cerebus the aardvark-not really erotic but a comic with a furry main character which is geared towards adults.


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 20, 2019)

Let's see what's on my shelf...

Erotic:
Shanda the Panda is the spiritual successor to Omaha and ran for almost 20 years (1992-2011). Shanda is a bisexual woman in a relationship with Ricky Racoon and Terri who is a lesbian grasshopper. There's lots of storylines involving incest, rape, domestic abuse, death of loved ones. (I can't hear the song "In My Life" without tearing up because of one comic.) It's a wonderful series, but you've been warned.
Genus from Radio Comix is an erotic Furry anthology that's run since the 1990s. Some of the biggest names in Furry art have been published in it. I find the Skunkworks collections from (the late great) Jim Hardiman to be the best.
Little Paws by Terri Smith - Not comics, per se, but collections of pinup art.
Demi's Wild Kingdom - Short lived erotic Furry anthology. (Might have even been a single graphic novel that was numbered.)
Wild - Another short-lived erotic Furry anthology. Maybe five issues in total.
Katmandu - Comic that jumps between the "present" and "past" with a strong American native theme to the past. Mostly (exclusively?) cat-people.

Non-erotic:
Albedo Anthropomorphics - The grandmother of identifiably Furry comics. Early 1980s military sci-fi with animal people. There's also a tabletop RPG out there for it as well.
Furrlough - "Clean" Furry Anthology from Antarctic Press and Radio Comix. Early issues had a military theme. Later issues were a general anthology.
Shanda Giant Animal - Generally humorous Furry anthology with a focus on being kid friendly. Some were not, and some were as dark as coal (see Shanda the Panda above). One fake advertisement includes "There's no wrong way to eat a rhesus" that involves a non-anthro rhesus monkey, a Vixen and "crispy apple noise."

Lots of the Genus and Furrlough storylines have collections.

Lots and lots of one- and two-shot comics.

Honestly, look up Radio Comix, Antarctic Press, Mu Press and Shanda Fantasy Arts.

For a non-Furry story like Omaha and Shanda look up "Stranger in Paradise." It's about two women and a man in a complex, and mutual and sometimes poly, love triangle that includes a crime/spy thriller storyline.

If you're interested I'm really wanting to sell most of them, but they're heavy and expensive to ship.


----------

